# Algae Tank



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Here is my 10 gallon tank with Algae growing everywhere.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You have to be more detailed about this!
What kind of lights?How many hours are on?
Water Chemistry of your tank?Fertilizer used?What kind of gravel/plants/decoration?


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> You have to be more detailed about this!
> What kind of lights?How many hours are on?
> Water Chemistry of your tank?Fertilizer used?What kind of gravel/plants/decoration?


 I don't do water chemistry. I just do regular water changes. No Fertilizers used except for the logs left by the tank inhabitants. I leave the light on all the time. It hasn't been off in months. There would be more algae in there, but I removed the pleco from the tank and placed him in the piranha tank. The algae is redish brown in color and is growing on everything. The tank contains Mollys and 3 larger snails.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

why is this desirable?


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

yeah up, whatcha usin' it for?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> why is this desirable?


 Yes, i also thought that this was a problem......

but it is obvious that it is caused by the 'always-on' lights.....


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

COOL







, do your snails do anything for it?
are you just seeing how bad it will get?


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

If you want to get rid of it in a hurry buy some Siamese Algae Eaters.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

ttldnial said:


> yeah up, whatcha usin' it for?


 I'm using the tank to breed Mollys. I like the alqae it gives the tank a natural look. I'm not the type that scrubs down all my decorations every water change. The only cleaning I do is wiping the front glass down so I can see in there.

I removed the pleco due to the fact that he was just shitting up the place and now has the job of cleaning up after my p's when they shread apart smelt and leave a mess in the tank. The P tank is on a timer, so the pleco now gets some night time, unlike the Mollies, who were born in light and have never seen dark.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

again, why all the light and algae. why not just allow your mollys to sleep every once and a while?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

fish dont have eyelids and fish do sleep so how would you feel after a couple of months with no shut eye, pretty bad right. before you go to bed, just push the little button on the back of the light, this will give them rest and it will help with your huge alge problem


----------

